# Star trek



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey I know its not a new movie, but I only just saw it today (£12 in Tesco so glad I bothered to go shopping .

Amazing, I couldn't fault it, totally different to normal trek, ,ie Nxt gen, Voyager etc, (but I always was a fan of the original series and enterprise).

Casting was superb, direction was spot on, acting was great, effects all tip top, just want more now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


So good I wanted to shout, but could'nt as I have a week old jenson sitting on my lap being winded !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Night night:wave:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

One i still need to watch - sounds good though


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

It is a good film and has even entertained a few of my friends who wouldn't have ever chosen a Trek film as their first choice, so that's saying something. I got mine from Play for £9.99


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I watched it yesterday, I will be buying it on DVD, it was very gd.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Can imagine this will be good on Blu Ray.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Can't believe i haven't seen this yet!!!

I am a bit of a Trekkie


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Just saw this yesterday, great! £10 in Asda!


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

£8 in Morrisons I think (just caught a quick glimpse of the advert on TV so could be wrong)


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

its very good hope they do another


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Black-Cat said:


> £8 in Morrisons I think (just caught a quick glimpse of the advert on TV so could be wrong)


nice tip :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Watched this last night, and was well impressed. Good story and great special effects :thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

got to say it's one of the best yet and it appeals to everyone as it's not steeped in treky geekness


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

ivor said:


> got to say it's one of the best yet *and it appeals to everyone as it's not steeped in treky geekness*


lol. :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

It is a great film. I saw it at the cinema and got it on DVD last monday - Watched it 4 times since!:doublesho

It's got to be one of my all time favs!:thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I took my 6 year old son to see this thinking that he would really like it (I was that age when Star Wars was released in 1977 and I could not get enough of it).

However, I don't think my son is a sci-fi fan and decided that he had a weak bladder and I had to take him to the toilet about 6 times, which spoiled the film a bit, but hey ho.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

chrisc said:


> its very good hope they do another


there in the early stages of pre production for the 2nd one :thumb:

one of the best sci-fi films in the last few years imo, 
what made it better was the fact the actors pulled there portrayels of 
the original crew off spot on............well maybe not simon pegg as scotty but hey you hardly seen him :lol:


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah I saw it on the big screen also and was amazed with the special effects and how good the film is. Gonna get my hands on a blu ray copy next shopping trip


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

big-daf said:


> there in the early stages of pre production for the 2nd one :thumb:
> 
> one of the best sci-fi films in the last few years imo,
> what made it better was the fact the actors pulled there portrayels of
> the original crew off spot on............well maybe not simon pegg as scotty but hey you hardly seen him :lol:


Yeah he was no Scotty , but that said him and his gremlin mate did add a bit of comic releif, on top of Bones and his hand swelling inocculations .


----------

